# The advantages of coconut oil for your horses!



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i'm gonna try it!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Oxer said:


> i'm gonna try it!


me too!!


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Let me know how you like it. I have talked to several people and they swear by it. Their horses are beautiful so that tells me that it works.


----------



## LilMizSpiky (Aug 21, 2011)

The actually use CO in bug repellent, so it should help repel flies.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've heard that if you sponge it on during the summer (full body), and put your horse out in the sun it'll act as a hot oil treatment! You don't dilute it either.  Can't wait to try it this summer!


----------



## paintedhartranch (Dec 28, 2011)

silly ? where would you buy co at? I really want to try this thanks


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I found CO at my local Super Wal*Mart. I was able to get LouAnna Pure Coconut Oil for about $5.00.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl: I have to ask OP, do you have shares in a Coconut Oil firm?? this is the 3rd thread you have started about it recently.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, I do (ha,ha). No, if you noticed , one thread I started in the wrong place asking about it. Did not know how to delete it so I started a new thread in the right place asking about it. Then I did some research on it and discovered more information and wanted to share it because I found it so interesting.


----------



## paintedhartranch (Dec 28, 2011)

*co*



tbrantley said:


> I found CO at my local Super Wal*Mart. I was able to get LouAnna Pure Coconut Oil for about $5.00.
> 
> I hope this helps.


thanks I will look and see if they have it at mine


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

tb- great post... very interesting. Have heard many good things about coconut oil and will try it on the horses!


----------



## paint_girl08 (Sep 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried it on yourself? It sounds like it has amazing health benefits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

It does the same thing to your hair.


----------

